# Border Collie wants rehome. kent area



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi to all , our lad is now 4 years old and we are looking to rehome him as he isnt getting the excercise that he needs and its not fair on him. Lovely mannered dog pulls like crazy on lead, hates cats but has never met one face to face. Does not like other dogs when he is on lead, and because of this we dont know what hes like off the lead. Typical Collie, tri coloured see pics in gallery (Shi) thats his name, very protective of his environment.Will miss him but being fair to him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, 

just incase you're unaware, there isn't any pictures of him in the gallery? 

Good luck with re-homing him.


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Page 2 of pets photos in border collie section(shis piccys) , if any more are wanted just ask and l will try to put more on , as theses are a bit dated ..


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Such a pity your too far away from me. I hope he gets a really good home though


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks hes fast asleep at the moment by a very warm radiator, after having a treat today of carrots with his dinner which he loves, his fave is chicken and rice which he doesnt get that often now, but when he was little he had a funny tummy so the chicken and rice was his main diet. l think he was putting it on lol.


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

l have just noticed that one of shis pics has gone onto page 3 of border collie section, again if anybody wants to view any more pics just get in contact either by message left or through notification. thanks for looking


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

managed to put 2 new pics on my profile, more to follow once l can get them transfered.


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Also advertised on pets4homes now and have had one contact via site.


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

meeting with a possible new owner tomorrow. this is hard.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Be brave. If you want to rehome him so that his quality of life improves then you are a very responsible, selfless person. 

If you feel at all uneasy about his prospective new owners don't be afraid to pull back. Have you considered getting a dog walker to give him the extra exercise? 

My heart goes out to you. Keep us in the loop


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

thats exactly the reason why he is up for rehoming. the couple that are interested at the moment have been looking for a collie in the area, and have spoken to them on the phone this evening, and he also works at a plant nursery where he would like to take him during the day, have to warn him about certain plants if they do have him. we know its the right thing to do , and have to go through with it, now that we have someone interested if they are right for him. we were trying to rehome last year, but when there was lack of response we decided to give it another go.


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

He has now been rehomed and l am sure will get on happily with his new owners. Walks and excercise will be in abundance, and once he is settled in with them , a working daytime at a plant nursery, ideal.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you've lost your pal. You're a great person to put his needs before your own and spend the time finding the perfect new family. 

It sounds like he's going to have the lion's share of fun and a day long outdoor lifestyle, that most dogs can only dream of. 

Take care, and be happy. 

AD xx


----------



## malcie5 (Oct 7, 2008)

we used to watch him in his sleep twitching away in his dreams and said he was running in the fields, maybe it was through the nursery. lets hope so.


----------

